# anticoagulation management



## rungemuma (Nov 26, 2012)

Can anyone shed any light on CPT codes 99363 and 99364 not paid under opps by medicare--would you use and E&M code instead?


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 26, 2012)

These codes represent physician work not facility therefore there is no need for them to be paid under OPPS if the patient comes to the facility for a PT INR check then it is usually just a blood collection code.  Do you have more information that would make it a facility E&M?


----------



## rungemuma (Nov 26, 2012)

this is done in a hospital based outpatient clinic by an employed NP who is doing the actual management of the coumadin-checking levels making adjustments cpt book states this type of service shall not be used as a basis for E/M during the reporting time


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 26, 2012)

That is for the NPs claim the facility claim would just have the blood collection code.  The NP is not paid under OPPS that is facility, the NP is paid via the professional fee schedule.  Does your facility send out separate claims for the NP?  or do they use the Rev code for physician service for her/his charges?


----------

